# Apply for PR Australia



## johnsunnydew (Sep 1, 2015)

I am Sunny John currently working in INDIA and wish to apply for migration to AUTRALIA, SYDNEY with VISA 189.
I would really appreciate if you could provide me some details as to what criteria do I need to possess for my skillset, before lodging an EOI.

My details are as follows.

Name : Sunny.D.John
Age: 30yrs
Skillset: Software Engineer with 5.8yrs of Experience in IT.
Education: MCA(Master of Computer Application).


Questions are as follows:

Currently with the points that I qualify, I see that I possess 55 points. Short of 5 points to get hold of the 60 mark. I have registered for the IELTS this month on the 26th Sept 2015.
Do I need to achieve the band 7 score in all the modules to get the 10 points so that I cross over the 60 mark?
Can I proceed with lodging EOI before my IELTS test?
If not on Visa Subclass 189,what are the other options through which I can apply for? I have my own brother who is a PR and a citizenship holder in Australia, SYDNEY. With this will I be able to get any point?


----------



## vamsii (Sep 27, 2015)

You need to have valid IELTS before applying EOI


----------



## dpkmax (Mar 17, 2015)

Mate you need 7 in IELTS in each band to get 10 points. EOI to be submitted only once you confirm you have 60 points minimum. If you get IELTS 8 that is in each band you get 20 points or you take State Sponsorship for 5 points. 
Here's the good news FORGET IELTS don't waste money Give PTE and try to gain min 79 points you will get 20 points which will give u a good score IELTS is useless All the best


----------



## rightmove (Nov 24, 2015)

I also want to know the details for the same. if you know the best ways then guide us.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

rightmove said:


> I also want to know the details for the same. if you know the best ways then guide us.


What exactly do you want to know, mate?


----------

